# How will the Spurs do this season?



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm questioning the team right now. Not looking so well this offseason but I'll always have faith.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I still think they have the pieces to compete for a ring every year. But like everyone knows it all depends on how healthy they are when the real season starts in April.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Yeah I'm not too sure now. Every year I've always said CHAMPIONSHIP but now it's like...hmmm....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can see them getting to the Western Conference Finals again, but I think that's their peak this season. Then again, the NBA Finals will be in 2009, an odd year, and I think everyone knows by now not to bet against the Spurs during an odd year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We won't be able to know for sure until February. Every year they start off slow, people call them old, finished, etc...then come the all-star break they start chugging towards the title.

I'm starting to think with this old supporting cast it can't be the case anymore..but I can never count Tim Duncan and Popovich out.

They've got to be the most interesting great team ever, because the majority of people rarely commit to them like they would past dynasties.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> We won't be able to know for sure until February. Every year they start off slow, people call them old, finished, etc...then come the all-star break they start chugging towards the title.


Except last year when they started 17-3, and then kinda limped their way into the playoffs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know, I think last year was like most other years. I remember a lot of people writing them off towards December/January, then after the All-Star break they picked it up. 

They slowed down in the last portion of the season because they had a couple injuries, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

As of right now I have them landing the #4 seed, meeting the Lakers in the 2nd round, and pulling the upset, eventually losing to Houston in the conference finals.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

42-47 wins. Possibly missing the playoffs. Low seed at best, therefore, facing very high seed in playoffs and exiting first round.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i say champions.... and y not? it's an odd year, manu is resting. he can get healthy by the end of the season. spurs always has a fighting chance and i'll be optimistic!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

sasaint said:


> 42-47 wins. Possibly missing the playoffs. Low seed at best, therefore, facing very high seed in playoffs and exiting first round.



:none:


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

So as long as Duncan's steady eddy.. I think the Spurs are always contenders.

Just look at how TP was FREAKING CRAZY TODAE.


----------

